# Light



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi!

In my previous home, I had set up a timer on a lamp that would light the cage until 9pm during winter. I'm in a new appartement since July and I haven't set up the lamp because it was summer and there was enough light. Now that daylight is more rare, my hedgie seems to have gained some weight a little bit. I figured since he still runs in his wheel, eats and drinks, he seems fine. I am just wondering if it is absolutely necesseray to have a regulated daytime / nightime schedule, or if there is a possibility that hedgehogs can adapt to north-american hours?


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

No its not necesseeay


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

I would err on the side of caution and keep a lighting schedule. Keep in mind there will be days where its overcast and your hedgie may not get much light at all if you depend solely on a window. 
Most importantly shorter daylight will be a signal to hibernate. There have been some cases where hedgies even at proper temps have attempted hibernation because of improper lighting.


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

A lighting schedule is another deterrence to hibernation attempts a artificial light sources is very important year-round to keep your hedgehog thinking it is summer, and the days are not getting shorter.

Its an important thing to have going year around for your hedgehog


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They do need to have 12-14 hours of adequate light each day and during our winter, this is not possible without leaving lights on. Even during daylight hours, the light is often not bright enough. Most people turn a light on 7ish am and off 7-9ish pm.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehog lover01 said:


> No its not necesseeay


Yes it is neccessary, it helps prevent hibernation. If you hedgie realizes that the days are getting shorter or there is an overcast day, it could trigger hibernation. Its really not worth the chance since a hibernation attempt can jeapordize your hedgies health.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Hedgehog lover01 said:


> No its not necesseeay


I would always err on the side of caution. Like everyone has said, a hedgie needs 12-14 hours of light a day. Without it they will possibly attempt hibernation. Domesticated hedgies are not capable of hibernating proper, and if left alone long enough will die.


----------

